# Ragdoll



## Poshpaws123 (May 28, 2014)

My poor ragdoll had FIP back in October, I had such a bad time since he died. It was such a terrible time, I loved him so much, he was a picture of health, then within 3 days at the vet he went down hill so much. I had to make the terrible choice to put him out of his misery, the vet seemed to just want to keep doing loads of scans and biopsy's. I think its cruel, he knew he would die so whtats the point? 

I can still hardly talk about this.

He was only one year old.

18 months before he died I lost a 10 month old ragdoll, he had been referred to a cardiologist, we took him there, 5 minuets after we left him there, he had a heart attack. He also never made it. Wow, can you believe it.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry, what an awful time you have had, only young cats too
I know we want to get them better, but sometimes its just too much for them to keep having ,tests, bad enough when they are old, we expect health problems but not at such a young age, RIP kitties


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of your Ragdoll babies. 

RIP little ones, run free at the bridge


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really sorry Poshpaws, it's terribly sad when they are young. You have been very unlucky, RIP both your fur babies.


----------



## Talloola13 (Apr 28, 2016)

So sorry for your loss 
I lost my kitten Bruce to FIP 3 years ago, he was only 1 year old, such a horrid illness, i chose to put him down once the choice was given as i agree with you, i think its cruel, especialy with an illness like that which doesnt really have a cure for. 
He touched my life so much and he was a happy fella every day he lived and i emagine yours was the same, much love to you. Xx


----------

